# Nike boots vs Burton Ion



## racemoore14 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys, i am out looking for new boots. I have a pair of DC Park boots in size 11. I want a little stiffer boot for more ankle support, and want to go down to a 10.5 to reduce as much toe/heel overhang as much as possible. For that reason i have been looking at the burton boots because they have the shrinkage technology in them and that sounds like exactly what i need. Been looking at the Ions a bit and they seem like a high end boot. They seem perfect for the shrinkage tech and they are a medium/stiff flex. I just cant find anywhere that have them to try them on but i did try grails on and they were comfortable. 

Anyways the Ions seem like a perfect boot but i have heard so much great stuff about Nike's boots so i went to try them on. The Danny Kass were probably the most comfortable on me in 10.5. The stiffness was almost perfect. The Zoom Force Ones were barely less comfortable than the DKs but not enough to make a big difference. The Kaijus were a softer boot. Not super soft but still softer than the DKs and ZF1s. I would probably have to go with a half size bigger in Kaijus as well to an 11. 

So my question is, which would you guys prefer for a stiffer all mountain boot with more park and freestyle in mind? The Burton Ions or the Nike Danny Kass, Zoom Force One or Kaijus? Thanks!


----------



## racemoore14 (Oct 6, 2011)

nevermind with the kaijus. Went to the LBS and tried a pair on and they were just too soft and the toe box is really small for me. So its between the DKs ZF1s and Ions


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

The Ions I used from last year (2010-2011 model year) were not stiff boots at all. I'd say that had a moderate amount of lateral stiffness (flexing nose to tail on your board) but absolutely no tongue stiffness, I could fold the thing in half with one hand. If you're looking for a high performance big mountain boot, those are not the ones. For reference, they're much, much softer than Salomon malamutes, Flow Rifts, and DC judge's.

I can't be much help on the Nike options, but they all felt pretty darn soft in the store as well.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

New_World_Order said:


> You sure man?? The Ions for one thing are one of Burtons stiffest boots. Also You say the Ion is not a high performance boot? They have all the latest technology in a boot. You really should not throw those statements out.


You may note I said "high performance big mountain boot," which is different than saying "high performance boot." The boot is simply not stiff, no amount of technology will magically make it protect your ankles from a huge drop if there is no physical support.

I realize burton rates it as "one of their stiffest boots," and I was just as surprised as you are that they are not, objectively, stiff at all. But so it goes.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Irahi said:


> You may note I said "high performance big mountain boot," which is different than saying "high performance boot." The boot is simply not stiff, no amount of technology will magically make it protect your ankles from a huge drop if there is no physical support.
> 
> I realize burton rates it as "one of their stiffest boots," and I was just as surprised as you are that they are not, objectively, stiff at all. But so it goes.


There was one year, maybe last year or year before where burton ions got softened and made stiffer the year after that, can't remnber which one.


----------



## Aznglfer (Nov 27, 2011)

i say go with the ZF1s. I have them right now and I think they are pretty comfortable. I got them hold molded and they felt even better after. They are pretty stiff too. They are good for all mountain with park and freestyle.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

do FORCE 1 and DK fit same number as the kaiju? i wear 10 kaiju... will the 100 for other nike models be ok?


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

if you are trying to REDUCE your toe/heel overhang you need to consider that nike and vans shells have much larger footprint than burton and most of the other boots, including 32. in some sizes it can make the difference between fitting into a M/L binding, versus a L/XL. food for thought.

i have both DK zooms and 32 lashed in size 10, the difference between the two footprints is about a 1/2 size, if not a full size larger on the nike.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

do size 10 kaiju fitt size m burton binding ?

is a nike 10 bigger than burton ?
thanks


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Raines said:


> do size 10 kaiju fitt size m burton binding ?
> 
> is a nike 10 bigger than burton ?
> thanks


Should be fine in a med.

Yes, Nike's are much more bulky than Burton, bigger, footprint too with the shrink tech thing in Burton ION.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Raines said:


> do size 10 kaiju fitt size m burton binding ?
> 
> is a nike 10 bigger than burton ?
> thanks



the nike 10 will fit tightly into a m/l burton binding but they are absolutely a bigger footprint and will feel different on the board. the nike boot will definitely have more overhang with burton bindings since you cannot adjust the heelcup; you are at the upper limit of the m/l bindings with a size 10 nike and i did not think it felt right on the hill; way too much toe overhang for my liking, and with burton bindings you cannot adjust the heelcup to center the boot on the board... i got sick of trying to get it centered on the board so i no longer use my nike boots, they are extremely comfortable but not worth the extra toe length IMO. i ride my 32 lashed boots exclusively now.

unlike some other members in this thread i don't usually recommend equipment i've not used or that i am not will to use myself. IMO i would advise against using a nike 10 boot in a m/l burton binding, especially if you have never worn nike boots before.. it will absolutely change the feel of the board and your boots will not be centered on the board as well if you were using a burton or 32 boot.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

thanks

I think i will keep with burton...

Going on the GRAIL or IMPERIAL for all mountain...

opinions?


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

huckfin said:


> and with burton bindings you cannot adjust the heelcup to center the boot on the board... i got sick of trying to get it centered on the board so i no longer use my nike boots


The mounting disc is how you have to center the boot on the board for burton bindings. You should be able to move the whole binding forward/backward at least one centimeter to help with centering by changing which holes you mount on the disc.


----------



## FtCS4 (Dec 30, 2010)

LOVE my ZF-1s, just throwing that out there.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Irahi said:


> The mounting disc is how you have to center the boot on the board for burton bindings. You should be able to move the whole binding forward/backward at least one centimeter to help with centering by changing which holes you mount on the disc.



i know this and i've done that plenty of times in the past, before i knew what i liked... if there is one thing i don't like messing with after years and years of riding, is worrying about centering my boot on my board and cramming it into a binding it barely fits into. you have far less mounting/stance options when you flip your disks sideways to more appropriately center them on the board.. not knocking the bindings or the boot individually, as i currently own both, but IMO they just don't work together with that size.. i've tried it and i did not like the increased size in footprint. if you are used to riding a boot with a particular size footprint, surely moving up to a larger shell will change the way the board feels underneath your feet. is all i was trying to say.

if i want to ride my nike boots, i adjust my union force l/xl healcup out a bit and they fit just fine. but even then i can feel the increased length of the boot when compared to burton or 32.




Raines said:


> thanks
> 
> I think i will keep with burton...
> 
> ...


have no experience with either of them, but i've have had 3 pairs of ruler boots over the years and i'd buy them again. the grail will likely be very close to the ruler and will great for all terrain, the imperial looks to be slightly stiffer. IMO burton and 32 are in the same realm in terms of quality/fit/performance and i've never had any complaints about either.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

32 lashed are similar to what burton in flex ?


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Raines said:


> 32 lashed are similar to what burton in flex ?


to me the 32-lashed feels almost identical to burton-ruler from a flex perspective. i've owned them both and to me they almost feel like the same boot, with the burton having a slightly tighter heel cup for reduced heel lift. if you have a wide foot i'd go with 32, more towards the narrow side i'd go with burton. both are solid choices for all-mtn.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

have you tried the nike kaiju in 10 with the size M burton bindings? how is fitt in lenght and in wideth?

Do they realy feel as diferente?


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Raines said:


> have you tried the nike kaiju in 10 with the size M burton bindings? how is fitt in lenght and in wideth?
> 
> Do they realy feel as diferente?


no, just the dk zoom; and yes, a boot with a larger footprint feels different to me. don't know how anyone could not notice a difference.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Lashed is 32's top seller, comparable to the Burton Moto (maybe between that and the Ruler, whatever its a soft boot). Its a great boot for hiking and all-mountain, but it is far from stiff. For stiffer from 32, look at the TM-Two, or for really bomber, the Prime.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

My Kaiju size 10 is smaller than my size 10 zf1. So the kanji fits the medium flux sf45 but not the zf1


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

anyone can compare a 10 kaiju with a 10 burton like hail, ion or grail? thanks


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Raines said:


> anyone can compare a 10 kaiju with a 10 burton like hail, ion or grail? thanks


you've been given a lot of information here, and it's time to do something yourself; no matter how much info you get on this forum, good and bad, you could easy accomplish this task yourself if you stepped away from the keyboard long enough to walk into a shop that sells them.




snowklinger said:


> The Lashed is 32's top seller, comparable to the Burton Moto .



don't know how you formed that opinion but absolutely not. i've ridden the burton-moto boot several times and it's a noodle boot, and yes, perfect for hiking. but nowhere near as supportive as the 32-lashed or the ruler, in my experience the lashed is almost the exact same stiffness as the ruler. i've had 2 pairs of tm-two, 2 pairs of rulers, and i'm on my first pair of lashed. the tm-two is much stiffer than both the ruler and the lashed. the lashed and ruler are very comparable, in flex, comfort, and footprint.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

huckfin said:


> you've been given a lot of information here, and it's time to do something yourself; no matter how much info you get on this forum, good and bad, you could easy accomplish this task yourself if you stepped away from the keyboard long enough to walk into a shop that sells them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe because in Portugal there isnt a single shop that sells nike boots! got it?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I went with the Ions this year. Had teh Imperial last year, and wanted something just a tad more supportive, so that was the Ion. Despite avoiding Burton as much as possible, and the $400 pricetag, I picked them up pre-season this year. 20 days in they're holding up great, still comfy and no pressure points. They've worked great with both softer and stiffer binding/board combos, hiking, etc... so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Raines said:


> Maybe because in Portugal there isnt a single shop that sells nike boots! got it?



and do you assume everyone knows that you live in portugal? got it?

problem solved, stick with burton


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> I went with the Ions this year. Had teh Imperial last year, and wanted something just a tad more supportive, so that was the Ion. Despite avoiding Burton as much as possible, and the $400 pricetag, I pick
> ed them up pre-season this year. 20 days in they're holding up great, still comfy and no pressure points. They've worked great with both softer and stiffer binding/board combos, hiking, etc... so I'm pretty happy.


how they compare to the imperial ?


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

huckfin said:


> and do you assume everyone knows that you live in portugal? got it?
> 
> problem solved, stick with burton


got a point


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Raines said:


> anyone can compare a 10 kaiju with a 10 burton like hail, ion or grail? thanks


I wore a size 8.5 Hail and wear a size 8.5 Kaiju, the Kaiju feels more cramped in the toebox, but feels a bit more responsive and locks your heels in better. When broken in, they're both pretty soft, but the Kaiju seems to continue to lock in while the Hail doesn't. 

That being said, all feet are different and what may work me won't work for you.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

do you feel the hail is a good all mountain boot or too soft ?

thanks


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

It's a soft boot. To me this comes down to preference, if you like riding softer boots, then it's fine. If you don't then it's not. I, personally didn't have a huge problem on more challenging runs, but who knows a stiffer boot could have made a difference.

Rule of thumb: If you have a stiffer board/stiffer bindings you may want a stiffer boot. 

Still comes down to preference though.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

thanks 

the problem is i only rode ion for the last 6 years i rode shaun white s 6 years ago but i dont remember how they were 

i guess i will try hails or grail thís year and next year see if i want back the ions


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Raines said:


> thanks
> 
> the problem is i only rode ion for the last 6 years i rode shaun white s 6 years ago but i dont remember how they were
> 
> i guess i will try hails or grail thís year and next year see if i want back the ions


the shawn white is equivalent to the moto or the grail; very soft.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

I just bought a pair of Zoom DKs 50% off and damn, these fit on my foot like my socks and super comfy. First time ive not had to actually upsize aswell


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Raines said:


> how they compare to the imperial ?


Very similar but just a little more supportive. I do prefer the grip of the Vibram outsole on the Imperial, but the outsole on the Ion is pretty good too.


----------

